# diet help!



## soccerchikmd (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm 15 and i found out i have ibs like 2 months ago and i have been following the diet guidelines from the "the first year ibs" book. Since eliminating the foods that bother me i have lost weight, which at first didnt really matter, but now that i have lost like 15 pounds i dont know how to stop losing the weight! (losing like 2 or 3 pounds a week, and im not overweight... 125 and 5'7") so, any suggestions on how to not lose any more wieght?? (never thought id be asking that question!!)


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Have a talk with your doc, ask him or her what they think. You could also find a regestered dietican, yourdoc may be able to recommend one for you. A dietician can help you regulate your diet, so that you get everything you need, just make sure the one you see has some knowledge of ibs. Try keeping a food diary, and eat small amounts of safe foods throughout the day. Staying away from the foods that cause your symptoms is key. Take heart you will find something that works for you.


----------



## princesshannah (Nov 2, 2003)

i'm studying to be a dietitian, and i also suffer GI problems. I also lost heaps of weight as a result of feeling nauseous and also because my stomach size considerably reduced. I have found that having lots of small meals often, (things like lollies, nuts, fruit juices, cordials and Sustagen drinks)have helped me a lot. I avoid anything to 'stodgy' like breads and pastas and this helps me, but obviously everyone is very different. All the best- i know how you feel!- Han


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

My dad just got that book and read it (just for one person's opinon"... I am not saying the auther of the book, Heather Van Vorous, is right or wrong... but before you continue this diet... maybe you should look up on other opinons on diets.... You can find a couple, and show them to your doctor..... Ask your doctor which one you should try, or if you should try them all. There are many diets out there! I must find one too!


----------



## sisu1308 (Sep 27, 2004)

When I first started college instead of gaining the freshman 15 I lost the freshman 15 because I was sick. Great advice to talk to your dr. You are probably losing weight because you are eating less and not as fatty of foods. Make sure you are still eating a balanced meal. Small meals is important especially because you don't over eat. Try still eating chicken and things with substance- I love bread when I'm ill, it is the best food for my stomach.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might want to do the reverse of the "Mottus Family Diet" which was geared to weight loss, but can be used in the reverse.Of everything you can eat, put one or two extra spoonfulls on your plate and finish all of it. (The Mottus diet is put only 2/3 of what you usually eat on the plate and no seconds).You might want to check someplace like www.practicalweightloss.com and see how many calories you need to maintain your weight and see if you are close to that. Usually to maintain a 2-3 pound weight loss per week over time you are eating like 500 calories a day less than you need.It may be that you replaced foods with a higher calorie density with foods that are less calorie dense, but didn't increase the amount you ate.If you calorie balance is way out of whack (like you really are eating 500-1000 calories more a day than you need) it is time to talk to the doctor again. A lot of things can cause "inexplicable" weight loss and they may need to run some tests. Most of the time the amount of food someone is eating in calories explains the weight changes (either up or down...it depends on the IBSer).K.


----------

